# January Photo Contest



## tobysmommy

*Maggies mom* (Mary) has picked a theme for January:* WEIRDEST SLEEPING POSITIONS. *Let's see all those truly bizarre ways in which our darling Goldens choose to catch their ZZZZZs!

As always, you must have 25 posts to enter and if you have already won this year, you are not eligible (which is a moot point this month, as it's a new year ). We'll take entries until January 25th.

Good luck!


----------



## Megora

Looks like we are going to have a lot of fun pictures<:

Thanks again for taking on the contest duties!


----------



## esSJay

Molson's catching a snooze on the way home from the "Bark Park", with his head nuzzled into the seatbelt!


----------



## Bentley's Mom

Bentley loves sleeping under the table, even if he is too big to fit now.


----------



## Nyahsmommy

I have so many pics to choose from but this is one of Nyah sleeping squished in the side of her crate. :


----------



## Kmullen

I have 2 great ones....hmm...now to choose!!


----------



## Kmullen

Okay! I choose Remi as baby!! She was a food monster...even slept near where the food should be :


----------



## Bentley's Mom

Remi is too cute and I LOVE her bowl.


----------



## paula bedard

Ike and the hubby share a couch in the basement (affectionately known as the Man Dog Couch) this is his typical sleeping position. 

I do believe he's smiling


----------



## mrmooseman

i choose this one of moose when he was a puppy! he still sleeps like that.. except in bed.. with his head on a pillow and under the blankets.. i swear he thinks hes human


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I dunno WHY he sleeps like that... but he snores like an old man when he does. 

It doesn't look comfortable.


----------



## Hunter'sMom

Sunny side up! Jackson likes to sleep like this, makes it nice for sunning his belly or being ready for any impromptu bellyrubs! And of course, a toy for a pillow.


----------



## desi.n.nutro

*Sleeping pups*

All puppies do is sleep. I have a lot of these photos.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

All the pictures are great! It's going to be tough....


----------



## Megora

I'm not sure if this counts, because his eyes are open... but just sharing a picture that made me smile today while I was going through things. 

Sammy always slept curled in a tight little red ball... but of course his eyes always popped open whenever a camera showed up.


----------



## tobysmommy

Lots of lovely pictures already! Cathy is right: this will be tough!
I'm not sure if I'm allowed to enter, but I want to share this one of my Toby when he was just 3 months old. Apparently, jamming his nose into one of my old gardening sneakers was the most comfortable (and comfort_ing_!) way to sleep.


----------



## Rob's GRs

tobysmommy said:


> Lots of lovely pictures already! Cathy is right: this will be tough!
> I'm not sure if I'm allowed to enter, but I want to share this one of my Toby when he was just 3 months old. Apparently, jamming his nose into one of my old gardening sneakers was the most comfortable (and comfort_ing_!) way to sleep.


 
Nice pictures so far !! 

tobysmommy, you are allowed to enter pictures as well.


----------



## Maggies mom

Since I won last month, Im not going to enter this months, but wanted to share this picture anyway.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Ooh, I have the perfect picture! I can't wait to get home to share. =)


----------



## coppers-mom

Some of these pictures make my neck hurt just looking at them!


----------



## baumgartml16

Here is one of Koda as a baby pup..its my favorite and still a background on my computer.


----------



## mrmooseman

hahaha the one of koda made me giggle! it looks so uncomfortable but you can tell koda is super comfortable!


----------



## Enzos_Mom

I didn't realize I had this saved on my work computer - here's my entry!


----------



## Rob's GRs

*This is not an entry*

*This is not an entry* but these pictures remind me of _TheHooch's_ entry back in September 2007 that he won for this picture below. Anyone remember this one?


----------



## Angelina

Don't think I can really compete with all of these wonderful pictures but here Nellie in her normal evening position....


----------



## chickybutt

Love the baby in the pink bowl!

Couldn't find 'unusual'a yet, so had to settle just for 'cute'.


----------



## Debles

Really adorable shots!! I'll have to search but my dogs are just too boring when they sleep!!


----------



## Jbird

Here is Jake's puppy sleeping picture. The irony of it is that he was such a picky eater as a pup, although here he looks to be dreaming of his next meal! (Or maybe he was dreaming that I would finally find a food he liked!)


----------



## AlanK

I see we are off to a GReat start. I must search my archives to see if I have anything as cute as entered so far....going to be difficult.


----------



## dexter0125

typical. haha.


----------



## ferreira

Here is Phoebe in bed and the funniest thing is that I didnt pull the covers up on her! My wife actually saw her bite the blanket and pull it up!


----------



## Ranger

Ranger and his first foster puppy Scout. Ranger was in bed and Scout snuck in and wedged himself in there.


----------



## desilu

Here's Lucy with Mommy's shoe.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Not sure if Bridge dogs are allowed, but here is my Barkley sleeping underneath his bed pad. He did this all the time in the winter and it just made my heart melt whenever I saw him do this!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

My boy sleeping with one of his first toys in his mouth...


----------



## Rainheart

Is there any way I can change my entry? I was looking through my pictures and I found a much better quality picture I'd like to use.


----------



## akgolden

Some great pictures. I will upload one when I get off work


----------



## Tilly's Mom

Here is Tilly when she was a puppy. It hurts me just looking at the picture seeing the way her head is. Oh and today is her 10 month birthday!!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Rainheart said:


> Is there any way I can change my entry? I was looking through my pictures and I found a much better quality picture I'd like to use.


what you can do is post your new picture in a new post and then contact tobbysmommy in a PM and she can delete your first post you made.


----------



## tobysmommy

Rob's GRs said:


> what you can do is post your new picture in a new post and then contact tobbysmommy in a PM and she can delete your first post you made.


I've got it, Rob. Thank you!

Rainheart, I'll delete your original post as soon as you've posted the new picture.


----------



## akgolden

Bailey sleeping on her sister after a good day of playing in an open field.


----------



## C's Mom

ferreira said:


> Here is Phoebe in bed and the funniest thing is that I didnt pull the covers up on her! My wife actually saw her bite the blanket and pull it up!


It looks like all the spots at the top of the bed are taken....where do you sleep.


----------



## Nomes

this thread is great for a good laugh...i'm not going to enter because 1. none of my pictures would even compare to these! : and 2. I actually probably have 1 or 2 of Casey because he doesn't sleep anyway! Crazy psycho puppy!


----------



## Rainheart

Rob and Toby'sMom... thank you!

This is my entry


----------



## ferreira

C's Mom said:


> It looks like all the spots at the top of the bed are taken....where do you sleep.


lol I had gotten up from work and while I was getting ready Phoebe jumped up and layed down on my side of the bed and my wife told me to hurry up and come into the bedroom with my cell ready to take a picture.

When I came in I said she looks so cute after you tucked her in and my wife said Phoebe did that herself! She said she didnt touch the blanket and it was all Phoebe!


----------



## tobysmommy

Dallas Gold said:


> Not sure if Bridge dogs are allowed, but here is my Barkley sleeping underneath his bed pad.


Yes, they are allowed. And I'll bet Barkley still sleeps like that during winter nights at the Bridge.


----------



## Cora the golden

Here is mine


----------



## sadiegold

Sadie in Daddies lap.


----------



## baumgartml16

i love all of these...i get a laugh every time i check in!  Goldens are the best!


----------



## mylissyk

Rainheart said:


> Is there any way I can change my entry? I was looking through my pictures and I found a much better quality picture I'd like to use.


I think you can just edit your post, delete the first picture and put in the one you want.


----------



## portugal75

Great shots everyone 

had a bit of trouble chosing one lol I had 2 that i loved  one of him sleeping on my mouse pad while i work ( you cant find it in his photo post in the golden photos forum) but i ended up choosing this one since it was funnier lol

He managed to open a big drawer under and old sofa bed and decided the empty drawer was a perfect place for a snooze


----------



## paula bedard

Aww...this one makes me melt too. 



Dallas Gold said:


> Not sure if Bridge dogs are allowed, but here is my Barkley sleeping underneath his bed pad. He did this all the time in the winter and it just made my heart melt whenever I saw him do this!


----------



## Neeko13

portugal75 said:


> Great shots everyone
> 
> had a bit of trouble chosing one lol I had 2 that i loved  one of him sleeping on my mouse pad while i work ( you cant find it in his photo post in the golden photos forum) but i ended up choosing this one since it was funnier lol
> 
> He managed to open a big drawer under and old sofa bed and decided the empty drawer was a perfect place for a snooze


 Great shot, they are all great shots, it's gonna be hard picking one!!!!


----------



## tobysmommy

portugal75 said:


> ...but i ended up choosing this one since it was funnier lol


Is it just me? I can't see the photo. :no:

*Edit:* Never mind, I refreshed and it's there.


----------



## Mileysmom

So totally spoiled!!!!


----------



## Megora

^^^ How cute is that?! 

Every time I see a picture on this thread and think "That's the winner for me", another one pops up that puts a big grin on my face<: 

All of these pampered adorable pooches are winners. How am I going to pick one!


----------



## Huckleberry

It's not a great quality photo but it sure shows off how goofy Huck sleeps! He sleeps on his back like this all the time!


----------



## Pammie

All these sleeping pups make my heart melt!
Heres my guy Bryley after a looooong walk! I love how that little tooth sticks out....and please ignore the crumbs on the floor, I have no idea how they ever got there! LOL! :


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

Here is my entry for Elle:


----------



## OutWest

Here is my entry ... no contortions but just tired sleepy (and wet) pups on the way home from a romp on the beach! 

These are all great pictures. I got a good laugh out of them all.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

I just love dropping by and see all the photos submitted.

This months contest made me think of one of my favorites of Jazz!!

I don't get to stop by much so please, this is NOT an entry, but rather, just for your viewing pleasure!


----------



## turtle66

Lilly loved to sleep in that corner as a pup :


----------



## Lerin

I put molly up for the night and a couple minutes later this is what I saw. I couldn't let her sleep like this so I had to wake her up!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Here is Remy sleeping-


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

I've posted this before but, everytime I see this picture of Bailey it makes me laugh. The poor guy was pooped!


----------



## bodhimonkey

*Bodhi and his woobie*

Here's Bodhi with his pillow turtle woobie, sound asleep


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

This one is almost 10 years old!


----------



## Dallas Gold

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Here is Remy sleeping-


Remy looks like a lot of our husbands over the weekends!


----------



## Rob's GRs

There are so many good, and funny, pictures in this months contest.


----------



## HudsensMama9

Oh my goodness! Every single one of these is adorable... I literally said, "AWWWW!" to every one. 

Hudsen has many crazy sleeping positions so it was so hard to choose which pic to enter. The one below is of him and one of his favorite toys, his alligator. He takes it everywhere he goes!


----------



## MicheleKC87

This is Lily a few days after I brought her home. She loved my shoes!


----------



## Yuki

it was a hard choice to make cuz i have 2 different pup pic in 2 weird/cute poses. i wish i could have entered both pics lol but oh well here goes:

i am gonna go the with my beloved Saya who was fast asleep on my lap when she was a lil pup. i swear i didnt pose her like that...thats how she loved to sleep on my lap. my legs usually went numb cuz i couldnt move or disturb her beauty sleep


----------



## SimTek

Sam Dog at her first Vet visit..


----------



## jealous1

When Buddy first joined us as our first "failed foster", you could usually find him cuddling up to his sister Summer (he's alot more confident now and likes to hog the bed by himself when he can LOL). The first one is my submission, the other two just to enjoy!


----------



## tobysmommy

January contest closes tomorrow, so get those sweet sleepy-head pictures in!


----------

